# Refrigerator as a cold frame



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been thinking of taking an old refrigerator that no longer works and pulling the compressor and other internals out and using it as a cold frame. 

How do you think this would work?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not sure if it would be great with solid sides instead of glass. You're removing the door and changing it to a glass one right? So, maybe if you prop the north side up so that it is more slanted toward the south so the sun can get in good. And drill drainage holes in the bottom. 

It does seem like it would hold heat better than a glass cold frame.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I planned to bury it with the north side tilted up. I think I would have to be careful with the fact it is so sealed. I would use a glass door.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would use it to make a smoker and buy some hay bales for my cold frames


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 29, 2013)

I think I'd use it for something else too, maybe a compact, underground vegetable storage box....like a reach-in root cellar.

Re-purposing things or using salvage materials always calls for extra effort to make them work; for my part, the trick is in making the judgment call, 'is the result going to be worth the effort?'


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

I grew up with using an old fridge as a worm box. Kept the top cracked open with a board for air flow. Temp was always moderate. Fed worms lay crumbles every two weeks about an inch or two deep. Always had worms to go fishing. Knocked on top before opening as copperheads loved that cool place in summer! I like the idea of using for cold frame with glass or plastic frame on top. Don't have to bend over too much either! Thanks


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Turn it into a gun safe, or put it in your food storage area to house staples such as crackers, noodles, boxed rice, items to make them "mouse proof"


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Some good ideas I read in this thread. If you do do it as a cold frame, be sure to post pics. Would love to see the end result. Never gave it a thought, honestly. Great way to keep a dead fridge out of the dump.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It should work fine, but make sure that a small child can not get in it & trapped in side.
WHY would a small child do that, who knows, but at least the plants will not get trampled.
I would watch out for snake & spiders too.


----------

